# Looking for Golden Retriever pups in upstate New York



## Savage88 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi, im new on here!! My wife and I are looking for a golden female pup in the Western NY, Central NY, and Northern NY areas. We would like to find one for under $500. We have had multiple goldens before and are very familiar with them. Our needs are not that of most peoples. We do not need all the paperwork, background, or breeding history, not even AKC. Althought if they have that in out price range is fine too! It would be nice to see the parents. We do not want one that comes with a ridiculous contract either, we dont want someone to control whether we breed or not, or one that has any strings attached to our puppy after we have bought her. All we want is a Golden Retriever puppy that is healthy and a true golden for our family, no mix. Thanks for any help!!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Perhaps try Amish country with the puppy mills--they don't care about their pups & you won't have to be saddled with documentation like generations of health clearances throughout the pedigree cause there aren't any. Or if you're dead set against traveling, a poorly bred pup is only a click away on the internet. Good luck gambling with your pup's future. Hopefully you won't be on here in a couple of weeks/months worried about your pup's crippling hip or elbow dysplasia or life limiting heart murmur or how to deal with a blind pup and of course I'm guessing you don't care about the quality of life of the dogs that produced your pup--cause a breeder who is so careless with their pups certainly can't be putting too much time, energy or heaven forbid love into their own dogs.


----------



## Savage88 (Jan 8, 2013)

SheetsSM said:


> Perhaps try Amish country with the puppy mills--they don't care about their pups & you won't have to be saddled with documentation like generations of health clearances throughout the pedigree cause there aren't any. Or if you're dead set against traveling, a poorly bred pup is only a click away on the internet. Good luck gambling with your pup's future. Hopefully you won't be on here in a couple of weeks/months worried about your pup's crippling hip or elbow dysplasia or life limiting heart murmur or how to deal with a blind pup and of course I'm guessing you don't care about the quality of life of the dogs that produced your pup--cause a breeder who is so careless with their pups certainly can't be putting too much time, energy or heaven forbid love into their own dogs.


So are you implying that these puppies that are not wrapped in the gold ribbons, or have diamond bedded collars, or that eat from a Sterling Silver dish of your liking should be neglected? Or dont deserve to be sold to a good home? Come down off your high pedestal!! Just because they dont have papers doesnt mean there gonna be unhealthy!! Yes, there is a higher chance you will get one that MIGHT eventually get one of these illnesses but that can still happen with ones that have all the paperwork. I have had multiple of these "un-cared for" Golden retrievers and do not regret it on bit!! If you do not have anything helpful to add, Keep your comments to Yourself!!!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Savage88 said:


> So are you implying that these puppies that are not wrapped in the gold ribbons, or have diamond bedded collars, or that eat from a Sterling Silver dish of your liking should be neglected? Or dont deserve to be sold to a good home? Come down off your high pedestal!! Just because they dont have papers doesnt mean there gonna be unhealthy!! Yes, there is a higher chance you will get one that MIGHT eventually get one of these illnesses but that can still happen with ones that have all the paperwork. I have had multiple of these "un-cared for" Golden retrievers and do not regret it on bit!! If you do not have anything helpful to add, Keep your comments to Yourself!!!


Um you asked for opinions on a global forum--I gave you one, sorry you can't accept it. 

I have 3 rescue goldens and have fostered another 40+ that have come from the type of breeder that you frequent. While you can live blissfully unaware of the lives the dogs being bred under these circumstances live (not pretty) or the unfortunate homes that the others pups wind up in due to a breeder not giving a rat's behind where they go, I can't. How's that for another opinion...and PS my dogs don't eat out of sterling silver dishes or have diamond collars as I unfortunately have to save my money to pay for my dog's health issues and still have enough to support rescue.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think this might be a troll thread.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

This a troll?? Because come on ..you dont need to ask where to get such a puppy. You look in the newspaper, online, craiglist. You are entering into a forum where we support reputable breeders who do things the right way and rescues who save dogs, usually from not so good breeders like the ones you are pursuing, but who do at least do medically help the dogs.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

A friendly reminder to try to keep this civil. Sometimes you catch more flies with honey than vinegar...


----------



## Savage88 (Jan 8, 2013)

You are unbelievable!! I did not ask your opinions on how i was buying, i was asking was if anyone knew of any litters in my area that were not of your peoples high standards because i know they are out there. One would think that on a Golden Retriever forum they would be willing to help with all golden retrievers, and not just the chosen ones!! You claim to be for helping the breed and what not but you deem these animals unworthy of a good home? They are not good enough for you to help put in homes?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I will AGAIN remind all people posting in this thread to keep things civil. I will close it if it continues in this vein.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Assuming you are not trying to ruffle people's feathers with your wording, particularly after reading any number of posts on the puppy forum regarding puppies, breeders, costs.... I think you may have an unrealistic idea of how much a purebred puppy costs. 

Even supporting rescue, you should have a good idea of how expensive they can be - because of the desirability of the breed. They will sell, so everyone charges more. Even the cwappy breeders. 

20+ years ago - here in MI - we purchased a poorly bred byb golden for $250. The people were initially asking for $400 for males and $500 for females. When they couldn't sell the puppies for those prices before the puppies started going through the "gangly" stage (10+ weeks), they were forced to lower the prices. 

Fast forward to today, those types of breeders - who do not care who buys the puppy as long as they pay cash - charge at least $500 for puppies, but I've seen people asking between $600 and $900 for papered golden puppies. 

Even rescues charge between $400 and 600 - if not more for purebred puppies. Because they can. 

Anyway.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Megora said:


> I think this might be a troll thread.


I've noticed that every few days, a new thread pops up that sounds a lot like this one. There's currently another one (not in the breeder section) that is getting a ton of responses that also doesn't pass the sniff test. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Savage88 said:


> You are unbelievable!! I did not ask your opinions on how i was buying, i was asking was if anyone knew of any litters in my area that were not of your peoples high standards because i know they are out there. One would think that on a Golden Retriever forum they would be willing to help with all golden retrievers, and not just the chosen ones!! You claim to be for helping the breed and what not but you deem these animals unworthy of a good home? They are not good enough for you to help put in homes?



The thing is Everytime you buy from a puppy mill or a back yard breeder, that is money in their pockets and they will keep breeding bc people like yourself feel sorry for them. It is not about buying a "poor" puppy... It is about supporting breeding practices like that. I am sad that you have such low standards for your puppy.

Have you thought about adopting from a Rescue instead of a breeder who does nothing to try and help the breed. Are you aware of all the health issues Goldens have? It is also sad that you have such little (if any) respect of reputable breeders who do everything in their power to produce healthy and sound puppies. 

I hope you stay here and learn and stop being so one sided.


----------



## beemerdog (Dec 1, 2012)

I an going against the majority of the posters on this topic.

I agree with Savage88.

Not all non-professionally bread puppies are of such poor quality. Or from a puppy mill in the Amish country (in our area they come from Canada).

Both of the dogs I've have/had came from non-professional breeders from local families. Brandy was twelve and in good health until the end. And Summer is six and a half and in good health. Both pups came from registered parents, they were "pet quality" which suited me just fine.

Would either dog win a dog show - no. But then I knew that they were "pet quality" when I got them. I could have registered them with the AKC but, I wasn't planning to breed or show them. I just wanted a good dog as a member of my family.

From what I've read on this forum. there are many "quality professionally bread puppies" out there that have/had major health problems. Just look for about ten minutes and you will see at least dozen posts with people whose dogs are very sick.


----------



## Savage88 (Jan 8, 2013)

I am well aware of how much a pup w/ papers costs now a days. But, your only taking consideration of animals with papers. There are plenty of goldens that do not get registered but are still purebred, healthy, and live long lives. Ive seen different reasons why people dont register such as one female jumps a fence and gets in with the males and comes out pregnant, all dogs AKC with outstanding backgrounds but dont know who the sire is. Or just a normal person with an AKC Female that wants to have puppies so they get her bred with a male w/ papers, they get their puppies and want to sell the rest but they would rather sell them quick as to selling for $1k which is not that much of a priority as it is for the full time breeders. Im just saying there are Pups out there that are purebred and healthy, you just have to find them. And thats why i came to this forum thinking i would widen my search to people that were in golden community and might know of litters in my area.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

There is a HUGE difference between a "pet quality puppy" from a true hobby breeder (i.e. someone who is active with their dogs, does health clearances, etc) and puppies bred by people who happen to have a male and female golden retriever so they breed them. Going to a reputable breeder does not mean you are getting a show prospect, most of their puppies go to companion homes as "pet quality" puppies. Hobby breeders are not "professionals" - they are breeding to better the breed and produce the healthiest puppies possible. Is it an exact science, of course not. It never is with a living being. Particularly when there are external factors influencing the outcome. But I would MUCH rather give my puppy a chance at as healthy a life as possible by buying from a breeder who does all health clearances recommended by the Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA) including OFA hips, OFA elbows, annual eye exams and a heart clearance from a board certified cardiologist. This is not the cadillac of puppies, this is the BARE minimum that a breeder should be doing before breeding a litter of goldens.

It really does pay to stack the deck in your favor on the front end. You have a breeder who cares about the puppies and is there for the life of the dog, someone who will walk you through training issues, and any health issues that arise. Not someone who couldn't care less about the pup from the time you get in your car and take it home. Plus you are supporting a breeder who is doing things right. Not padding the pockets of someone who is just breeding to breed. There are so many homeless animals already, the world does not need more irresponsibly bred dogs.


----------



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

I know the initial response you got was a little short but I think it's the most informative one you've gotten so far, Savage88.

You're right, there are people out there with purebred dogs that aren't necessarily papered, or that aren't showed. My dog is in that situation - he's registered, he's pure, he's intact (I'm not breeding him!). You'll find them advertising online a lot of times. 

But there's two things to keep in mind: first, Golden Retrievers are beautiful, wonderful family pets, and a LOT of people want one. So even in the case you mention above - female accidentally gets bred - that pup is still out of a purebred popular breed and they can charge accordingly.

Second, a lot of people want purebred puppies to sell - it'd be fun to see the miracle of life and hey, you can get some money too! But finding two purebred dogs to put together can be a hassle. And even then, how can you prove a dog is purebred without that slip of paper? Anybody could say their Fido is purebred otherwise. 

For a non-animal example of supply-demand, look at Furby's - remember when those toys were super popular and they charged upwards of 50 dollars for one? I just saw one for 15 bucks at a Wal-Mart. The popularity hiked the price up but now that it's been a few years and they aren't as popular they can't charge the same amount.

I agree that the best bet for you may be to open up to rescues. There are a lot of beautiful mixes out there (I've seen some that you wouldn't know weren't pure unless someone told you), and sometimes purebreds/"possible" purebreds are rescued too (although usually there are waiting lists for purebreds). Rescues also generally have lower prices than a breeder will.

I just put in New York City as my search on Petfinder and found these beauties:
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Manhattan, NY | Dylan 
(Okay, you can see the lab in this guy, but he's still adorable)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | South Orange, NJ | Ruffio 
(This guy is really handsome and other than the white patches - which, to be fair, could be the light - looks pretty darn close to purebred to me!)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Larchmont, NY | Teddy
(This guy's a "mini retriever", 22 lbs and 5 years old, but he's downright handsome)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Randolph, NJ | Leo
(Purebred!!)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Plainview, NY | Maverick
(Senior boy that, to my untrained eye, looks pretty darn purebred to me)

This was just the first two pages of results. ETA: There were at least four more in the next two pages that I thought had the typical Golden "look" as well, but I don't want to make this post too long! Also, I just read your initial post said "female". There were a few girls in the mix of ones I found later, it just took a little searching. (Although I don't think you'll have good luck finding one not spayed...)

I hope I helped a little bit. Please don't take the harsh criticism here to heart. Most of the members of this forum feel so strongly about this breed and want to ensure that everything is done to make sure that the breed continues to be as perfect as it is now. That means this forum is more supportive of puppies coming from breeders that charge more than you want to pay unfortunately. But regardless of your dog's past or circumstances, all dogs are dogs and the most important thing is that you love your pet.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Savage88 said:


> All we want is a Golden Retriever puppy that is healthy and a true golden for our family, no mix. Thanks for any help!!


This quote really strikes me as being at odds with the rest of your post.

You want healthy, but you don't care for clearances. So, I'm not sure how you quantify your need. A dog may appear healthy and just drop dead from SAS. A young dog can have hip or elbow dysplasia and can be asymptomatic.

You want a true golden, no mix. But, then say you don't care about papers. 

Perhaps, you should really work on aligning your needs since they seem at odds.

As it sits now, my suggestion would be to not post for help finding a puppy mill or back yard breeder to support. These options are available to you fairly easily online through Craigslist, classifieds or Kiji. And yes, that is where your budget is putting you at this time. If you really do not care to learn about rescue options, purchasing a puppy with the best chance at a healthy life or hear opinions of folks who are very passionate about the health of this breed you may not want to ask for this kind of help here. 

If you are serious about wanting a "heathy, true golden", please stick around, read the stickies, and listen to the wisdom others are offering.

You will also receive a much better reception if you are a little less disdainful of reputable breeders. Remember, the historical and continuing work of dedicated reputable breeders is why we can own "Goldens" at all.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> As it sits now, my suggestion would be to not post for help finding a puppy mill or back yard breeder to support. These options are available to you fairly easily online through Craigslist, classifieds or Kiji. And yes, that is where your budget is putting you at this time. If you really do not care to learn about rescue options, purchasing a puppy with the best chance at a healthy life or hear opinions of folks who are very passionate about the health of this breed you may not want to ask for this kind of help here.


And the odds of finding a puppy in the below 500 price range in those places are not that good. People aren't stupid. They will charge what people are willing to pay.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

LJack said:


> This quote really strikes me as being at odds with the rest of your post.
> 
> You want healthy, but you don't care for clearances. So, I'm not sure how you quantify your need. A dog may appear healthy and just drop dead from SAS. A young dog can have hip or elbow dysplasia and can be asymptomatic.
> 
> ...


You always write so beautifully!!! It makes me mad that I can not write and put my thoughts together like you!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Both of the dogs I've have/had came from non-professional breeders from local families. Brandy was twelve and in good health until the end. And Summer is six and a half and in good health. Both pups came from registered parents, they were "pet quality" which suited me just fine.
> 
> Would either dog win a dog show - no. But then I knew that they were "pet quality" when I got them. I could have registered them with the AKC but, I wasn't planning to breed or show them. I just wanted a good dog as a member of my family.


When people use the term "pet quality" - I always wonder what they mean. 

I mean I do know I got yelled at when I called up a breeder here in MI - this years ago, before I found Jacks and this was my first time actually looking for a breeder myself - I was upset when the breeder I spoke with used the term "companion quality" to describe the litter and told me she only sells the puppies on a limited registration. 

At the time, I was under the impression that companion quality meant the dogs had some noticable fault that would prevent them from representing the breed in a show ring. For the amount of money I would have spent at this breeder, I did not want a dog whose eyes were too light or shaped weird or who had something otherwise WRONG with him. 

Once the breeder figured out what I was being an idiot about, she explained to me that "companion quality" does not mean the same thing as poorly bred. Coming from her, it simply meant that the puppy was not her show pick. Or she didn't have any show picks in the litter. And or just plain that because the puppies were being sold on limited registration. 

But even if you have dogs with various faults, it doesn't mean they aren't show quality, though it probably would mean a dog would have a longer road to getting a CH. Not all faults would have a dog removed from a ring. <- this was something I learned years later. 

In a roundabout way, I guess what I'm saying is that in my opinion, if you purchase a golden retriever from a breeder, you have the right to expect that dog to look like a golden and act like a golden. I love all dogs, but if I'm purchasing a puppy from a breeder, it's got to have more special quality to it than a mixed breed puppy from a rescue would. If a dog does not have papers, then there really isn't much difference between that dog and any other mixed breed you could rescue. You can't say that dog is purebred if there is no paperwork and/or trustworthy source presenting that litter (I understand that there are some people who play funny games to ensure they can sell a mistake or desperation litter with papers). And let me say that there are a lot of wonderful dogs in rescues who deserve good homes and would make ideal pets if you do not care about whether a dog is purebred or not. When I was a little girl, purchasing from a breeder meant that if you wanted, you could show that dog and breed that dog. I'd never heard of any such thing as "show quality" or "pet quality". And then even back then, "pet quality" meant that there was something REALLY WRONG with that dog whether that was appearance, temperament, or health. 

Obviously, when you get away from the show ring, you will have different goals in breeding. I had this conversation with a friend who only does obedience and fieldwork with her dogs. She doesn't care what the dogs look like, as long as they have the temperament and trainability that a working golden retriever needs. 

Poorly bred, to her, means a dog who is crippled because of structure flaws, who lacks confidence and working drive. 

She described a "crappy golden" or poorly bred in her opinion is one who just blobs around and shows no particular skill or interest in anything besides eating and sleeping. 

But I'm just babbling. 



> From what I've read on this forum. there are many "quality professionally bread puppies" out there that have/had major health problems. Just look for about ten minutes and you will see at least dozen posts with people whose dogs are very sick/


And if you get out and about to generic dog forums or Yahoo boards or whatever, you run into the same type of posts (and worse) concerning poorly bred dogs. Heck, go further and talk to your vet about golden retrievers. Same thing with people in rescue. They see a lot of goldens with all kinds of infirmities and issues that make them less desirable than a well-bred and lovingly bred golden retriever. 

My first golden (that $250 golden boy) had various issues of all kinds - a few which affected his quality of life, as well as our quality of life with him. Because of all of his issues and flaws - I always thought of him as "pet quality" or "companion quality" - or my definition of that back then. So you understand why I reacted so poorly when I was doing one of my first interviews with a breeder on my own and was told that she only sold companion quality puppies to the general public.


ETA - And I forgot to say this, but the other thing is when I was little and because there was something 'special' about purchasing a pedigreed puppy from a breeder - it was a matter of pride filling out the AKC paperwork and having that piece of paper in your dog's memory box. There has been a huge "nobody is special because everyone is - ie - if everyone is special then nobody is" campaign from people in rescue to make people embarrassed or disenchanted with the coolness of having a dog registered with the big dog club... and that's well just stupifying honestly. You can't have "purebred" dogs if there is no legitimate paperwork and careful bookkeeping to back up that claim. Registration and dog clubs are not just for rich people who only care about showing their dogs. The existence of dog clubs like GRCA (I forgot the obvious) as well as the AKC (gives legitimacy to the breed clubs and provides the record keeping for shows and competition) protects the breeds we love, keeping them 'true' to what we 'want' in the breed. Without all of that paperwork and dog shows (obedience, field, conformation...) that opens the door to people to breed further and further away from the standard. 

I think a good example of that would be border collies. There were people who FOUGHT the entrance of the breed in the AKC, because they felt that the club would ruin what the breed is. The flip side of that is that without clubs like the AKC, you will see more of a variety of appearance. I vaguely remember reading or seeing something where something that looked like a cross between a jack russell terrior and a border collie could be identified as a border collie. Even though it was completely ugly.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

_As I sit on the deck of my yacht and look at my two dogs, all three of us eating fresh king salmon just yanked out of the bay by our fisherman-butler-sea captain, Jeeves, I shift my feet on the alligator-leather ottoman, sip my '65 Moet, turn my eyes out over the horizon, stroke my closely-cropped beard I've just groomed with scented whale-oil, and consider just how to explain to you how hoity-toity and luxurious it is to have a dog with a low chance of dropping dead from SAS at 2 years old and a low chance of ever developing hip dysplasia.

You see, I became a spectacularly wealthy person with a yacht and a fisherman-butler-sea captain on the staff by making prudent financial decisions, and while I enjoy the deep sense of superiority I feel every time I peruse my dogs' pedigrees,_ the real reason I spent $1200 is because I actually did my homework, and a $1200 dog from a clearance-heavy ancestry with proof of structure and longevity is *actually the cheapest dog you can own.*

Accusations often fly when people want "just a pet" that those of us who spent $1200 on pet dogs from titled ancestry do so out of some high-falutin' sense of having a dog with more cachet. Maybe some folks do, but the people who love and research the breed and then spend $1200+ on their dogs don't do so because they have so much money that they don't know what to do with it. I didn't spend $1200 because I had $700 extra dollars lying around. I did so because I crunched the numbers and it's a no-brainer.

The basic fact is that a strong clearance history saves more money than it costs. Yes, a dog _can_ still get a condition like hip dysplasia, even if the clearance history is incredibly good, but his odds are cut by at least 50% over a dog with no clearance history. Spending a few hundred dollars to cut the odds of a $5000 surgery is just good math. It's like a kind of health insurance that prevents you from having to see a doctor at all. And the four clearances that are standard on Goldens give you that kind of risk reduction for all kinds of $5K-$10K problems, not just on the hips.

I don't need a dog who can win in the ring, and I don't have one. I do need a dog who's got the deck stacked in his favor for a long, healthy life with as few medical interventions as possible, partly because I don't want to have to cough up thousands for surgery and medicine, and partly because I don't want my dogs to suffer. 

Saving $500 up front by cutting corners on health and temperament is just bad math because you're risking 10 or 20 times that amount by buying from a risky breeding, not to mention the fact that you're playing games with the pain and suffering of an animal that, no matter how bad his breeder is, will offer you unquestioning loyalty and will not hold it against you that you took unnecessary risks with his health because you were bad at math.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh Tippy, you are soooo bad.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Talking with my friend at class - I kinda said I wanted balance. And I do. Prior to getting Bertie, I talked to a few breeders and there were definitely legit show breeders who had gorgeous dogs.... who I'd never buy a puppy from because they had a more casual or experimental attitude when it comes to hip/elbows. I'm even FRIENDS with one of those breeders and I've met and love her dogs. 

Field boys like Tippy has - I think are still gorgeous and I was definitely looking at a couple breeders here in MI who breed that style of dog.  They still look like golden retrievers and would probably pass a CCA as I understand it, even though thanks to the preferred style moving a different direction, they would not do well in the show ring.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

beemerdog said:


> From what I've read on this forum. there are many "quality professionally bread puppies" out there that have/had major health problems. Just look for about ten minutes and you will see at least dozen posts with people whose dogs are very sick.


And at least twice that many who weren't carefully bred.

But a survey of GRF tells you nothing about the statistical risk. People come to the forum because they love Goldens and often because they're having problems. So whatever you're reading on GRF isn't going to give you a clear picture of your real-world risk and risk reduction.

However, the stats on many of the most expensive common problems are available, and they're stunningly clear. At worst, a clearance cuts risk by half. At best, through multigenerational clearances and other careful practices, the risks are cut even further.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Megora said:


> Field boys like Tippy has - I think are still gorgeous and I was definitely looking at a couple breeders here in MI who breed that style of dog.  They still look like golden retrievers and would probably pass a CCA as I understand it, even though thanks to the preferred style moving a different direction, they would not do well in the show ring.


Comet would easily pass a CCA, so far as I understand it, though he is not of a style that would easily win in the northeast in the ring, though he is certainly within standard in all important ways. He doesn't have enough "bone" or the type of coat that is currently favored, though if I put a few pounds on him, bathed him every 3 days, took care of his coat, and groomed him properly, he would not look totally out of place in a show ring.

Jax is more "old-fashioned" in his style, and because of mismarks and his tailset, among other conformational flaws, would stand essentially no chance in a show ring, though he would stand a good chance on the CCA, despite being slightly undersized.


----------



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

Member has not come back in two and a half weeks. I think they found their dog elsewhere.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

LilBitBit said:


> Member has not come back in two and a half weeks. I think they found their dog elsewhere.


I don't think that was a real puppy buyer.


----------



## Savage88 (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes i am a real person and Yes i did find a puppy elsewhere


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Good luck with your puppy. I hope you have a long and wonderful time together. You will find a lot of support and advice in the golden puppies up to 1 year area. Enjoy puppyhood.


----------



## Savage88 (Jan 8, 2013)

LJack said:


> Good luck with your puppy. I hope you have a long and wonderful time together. You will find a lot of support and advice in the golden puppies up to 1 year area. Enjoy puppyhood.


Thanks, I appreciate it!!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Congradulations on your new puppy.
May you have many happy times together.
Please post some photo's

Sheldon's Mom ( from Southeast New York )


----------

